# Hook size.



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I usually use a size #2 for hook. Typically all I use for pomps and reds. Just looking for some advice and tips. Things I may have never thought of to use.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very unpopular in the pompano click but I use 3/0 eagle claw circle hooks for pompano. You get a bigger bite on them and loose less of them to the wave monster. I don't recommend them for large fish such as reds though, because they are a brittle hook and can break under heavy torque.....But I have caught a bunch of big reds, stingrays and drum on them. You just can't horse them in.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been using 2/0 Mustad Demon Circle, they work good.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I have always used 1/0 owner mutu light wire circles and do not think I have ever missed a hookup on a strike. Just make sure your bait is sized in relation to your hook size. I recently found some khale hooks and I really liked them too, not sure what size they are but also fairly small, I found it very easy to put bait on them (not that it is hard on others, just seemed a bit easier) and had some good hookups on Thursday. I don't think you can really go wrong as long as you keep them relatively small and light wire. I also noticed on Thursday how much color plays a role with floats and beads, I had 2 pink and 2 chartreuse pompano rigs out and caught 4 pompano 1 whiting and 1 catfish all on the chartreuse and not a single hit on a pink so keeping a variety on deck is key.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I've been using #2 kahle hooks with a yellow and white pear float (float hook).


----------

